# Welchen Monitor?



## Kano_Hoshizen (11. Juli 2016)

Also  ich  baue mir einen Pc zusammen aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Monitor ich nehmen sollte:  Samsung C24F396FHU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder  ASUS MG248Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Also  ich werde mir  eine Rx 480 holen also brauche ich kein 1440p  Monitor  Full HD  reicht mir.
Vielleicht könnt ihr  mir  auch andere  Monitore empfehlen? (So 400 euro ist  mein Budget)


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2016)

Was spielst du denn gerne? 

Falls Multiplayer-Shooter ein Ding sind, ist der ASUS die bessere Wahl. Du zahlst aber quasi einen Premiumaufschlag für das Gerät, günstig ist er nicht gerade.

Eine preiswerte Alternative zum ASUS, mit sehr ähnlichen Eigenschaften, ist der "AOC G2460PF". Auch 24", 1920x1080, 144Hz, FreeSync. 
Allerdings sieht er nicht so edel aus, wie der ASUS. Und die Standardeinstellungen des Monitors sind mies, heißt es. Du musst zuerst mal in's Menü des Monitors
und dort die Settings verändern (vlt mal die aus einem Caseking-Review probieren). Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass du erst ein wenig ackern musst, bekommst du aber
einen sehr guten Spielemonitor zum Schnäppchenpreis.

Falls du eher ruhige Sachen spielst, nicht den ganzen Bildbereich im Sichtfeld haben musst und dich die geringere Pixeldichte nicht stört, könntest du auch ein 27" Gerät, 
wie den "iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 "Red Eagle"" ansehen (oh, gibt's auch in einer günstigeren 24"-Variante).

Oder, falls du mal was anderes ausprobieren möchtest, einen 21:9-Bildschirm, wie den "LG 29UM69-P", der allerdings keine Höhenverstellbarkeit bietet und nur bis 75Hz raufgeht. 
Die Auflösung von 2560x1080 wird halt nicht von allen Spielen nativ unterstützt, bzw. weniger, je älter das Spiel ist. 

Die hier aufgeführten Monitore sind halt alles FreeSync-Modelle. Es bietet sich, aufgrund der RX480, einfach an. Falls du darauf verzichten möchtest und nur eine hohe
Bildwiederholfrequenz wichtig ist, kommst du idR weit günstiger davon.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Kano_Hoshizen schrieb:


> Also  ich  baue mir einen Pc zusammen aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen Monitor ich nehmen sollte:  Samsung C24F396FHU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder  ASUS MG248Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Also  ich werde mir  eine Rx 480 holen also brauche ich kein 1440p  Monitor  Full HD  reicht mir.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr  mir  auch andere  Monitore empfehlen? (So 400 euro ist  mein Budget)


 also, ich hab eine R9 290, da ist die RX 480 ja besser, und kann in WQHD alles wunderbar zocken - ich würde also nicht sagen, dass man kein WQHD nimmt WEIL man "nur" eine RX 480 kauft   zumal man einen Monitor dann ja meist über 3-4 Grafikkarten hinweg behält. Aber 400€ für WQHD wäre eh nicht drin für 400€... 

ansonsten schließe ich mich svd an. Der iiyama wäre halt ein gutes 27 Zoll-Modell mit 144Hz und Free Sync, und den gibt es unter 300€ auch in 24 Zoll, hat svd ja auch genannt iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2016)

Ah ja, nach einem Denkanstoß von Herbboy, es gäbe noch den "iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1", der einen Kompromiss darstellt. 27", 1440p-Auflösung, FreeSync (aber nur von 48-75Hz), dafür nur 300€.

Wie gesagt, falls Shooter sehr wichtig sind, wäre es schade, auf 144Hz zu verzichten. Für "Genießer", sag ich mal, wären 75Hz immerhin besser als 60Hz (darum oben auch 21:9 Vorschlag).
Falls die RX480 die 75fps nicht konstant schafft, greift ja dann FreeSync ein, um Tearing, so gut es geht, zu vermeiden. Über 48fps sollte sie schon schaffen, ggfs. kann immer auf "hoch" anstatt "Ultra" gespielt werden.

Und wer weiß, vlt gibt's nächstes Jahr ne gute Vega-Karte. Da wären 1440p und 75Hz doch okay, (FullHD@144Hz allerdings auch.  ). Kommt halt echt auf deine Spielgewohnheiten an.


----------



## Kano_Hoshizen (12. Juli 2016)

Also ich spiele Battlefield, CSGO,Witcher 3,Arma 3, Civilization 5,Assassins creed usw. Fast alle Spiele spiele ich   gibt es gute 1440p 144hz Monitore? Vielleicht nehme ich ein 1440p Monitor ist mal was anderes. Es kann auch über meinen Budget sein, es sollte ein guter Monitor sein für einen guten Pc 
Edit: Ah ja kein Roter Monitor ich mag die Farbe nicht     Irgendwann werde ich dann noch ein  zweiten Monitor holen  aber  ich weiss nicht ob ich 2 mal 27" oder 2  mal  24"


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

naja, 144Hz und WQHD kostet halt dann direkt über 500€ - mit Ausnahme von dem hier, der aber dann halt so eher mäßig ist ASUS MG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kano_Hoshizen (12. Juli 2016)

Okey ich nehme den  iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, 24"  Danke für eure Empfehlungen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Kann ja mal melden, wie der die gefällt. Für 144Hz brauchst du ein DisplayPort-Kabel, das MÜSSTE dabei sein. Und für FreeSync: das musst du halt in den Treibern von AMD aktivieren, und vSync in den Treibern aus, auch im Spiel ausschalten, falls es an ist.


----------

